# SFR TV - Installation de leur VLC

## ierpe

Bonjour,

J'ai une N9UF Box et je voudrais regarder la TV depuis mon PC, le problème c'est que SFR impose d'installer leur version de VLC, disponible ici : http://maj.neuf.fr/web/vlc-hls/

J'ai téléchargé le tar.bz2 et j'essaie de le compiler mais quand je lance ./configure --prefix=/usr 

j'obtiens le résultat siuvant : configure: error: Couldn't find DBus >= 1.0.0, install libdbus-dev ?

Impossible de trouver une libraire libdbus-dev pour Gentoo. Bump!

----------

## homer242

sous gentoo, le paquet se nomme plutot sys-apps/dbus

----------

## guilc

Tiens j'avais pas vu ce post. Avec une version 1 de VLC, il y a assez peu de chance que cela compile avec les versions actuelles des dépendances…

Cette version est complètement obsolète (et blindée de trous de sécurité…). D'ailleurs je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait une version patchée pour lire des flux mpg.

Au passage, on n'installe jamais des compilations manuelles dans /usr, on laisse /usr au package manager. Les compilations manuelles vont dans /usr/local, ceci afin d'éviter les collisions avec le système.

----------

## pti-rem

bugLast edited by pti-rem on Tue Oct 08, 2013 6:45 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pti-rem

J'aime beaucoup la séparation avec un tiret (-) entre le mot-sujet de base et son complément : " SFR TV " - " Installation de leur VLC "

Le désuet crochet est moche et dispendieux.  :Wink: 

Pour ce qui est de ta demande, je vais voir ce que je peux dire après recherche.

 *Quote:*   

>  http://forum.sfr.fr/t5/Regarder-la-TV-sur-mon-ordinateur-mon-mobile-ma-tablette/Service-TV-sur-PC-inaccessible-Linux/td-p/75448/page/3
> 
> ]Re : Service TV sur PC inaccessible (Linux)
> 
> Options du post
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Vous utilisez un autre navigateur Internet ou un autre système d'exploitation (source web sfr du 8/10/2013)
> 
> http://assistance.sfr.fr/tv/Tv-PC/autre-systeme-exploitation/fc-1674-60215Le service Télévision sur Ordinateur (ou TV sur PC) est disponible :
> 
> • Sous Windows :  avec les navigateurs Internet Explorer 7, 8 - Firefox - Chrome - Safari et le lecteur VLC, disponible sur http://tv.sfr.fr/tv-pc/
> ...

 

Dans ce cas là, confronté à l'impossible difficulté, on peut prendre son mal en patience et estimer de nouveau son problème.

Quels sont donc ces flux tv sfr qui ne sauraient être captés par tuner TNT ou autre canal internet ? Et que tu voudrais avoir sur ton ordi, ierpe ?

HTTP Live Streaming aussi appelé HLS - http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_Live_Streaming

----------

